# Parents of young children here - Help need advice



## starbox (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi I am mum to Levi just turned 3 and diagnosed this week with type 1.
Appart from being totally shocked and struggling. I wondered if anyone with a small child that had or is currently going through this had any advice?

My husband has took some time off work but he has to go back next week, I am worried that it is taking the two of us to do his insulin and readings, how will I manage on my own.

Any advice would be welcome and appreciated.

Thanks
Sallie


----------



## diagonall (Jan 17, 2009)

starbox said:


> Hi I am mum to Levi just turned 3 and diagnosed this week with type 1.
> Appart from being totally shocked and struggling. I wondered if anyone with a small child that had or is currently going through this had any advice?
> 
> My husband has took some time off work but he has to go back next week, I am worried that it is taking the two of us to do his insulin and readings, how will I manage on my own.
> ...



Hi Sallie, welcome to the forum.
I have seen other Mums being recomended to give the little one some control.
Even at 3 Levi can have choices. Ask him to put the strips in the meter/press the buttons ask where he wants the injection to go get him to push the button. Can you do a reward chart for his age? Put stars on it for being good/brave and reward after so many stars. Can you talk to his care team too and ask for their advice they have prob got a lot more ideas as would have seen it all before.
Best wishes
Sue


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 18, 2009)

starbox said:


> Hi I am mum to Levi just turned 3 and diagnosed this week with type 1.
> Appart from being totally shocked and struggling. I wondered if anyone with a small child that had or is currently going through this had any advice?
> 
> My husband has took some time off work but he has to go back next week, I am worried that it is taking the two of us to do his insulin and readings, how will I manage on my own.
> ...



hi graham was 3 when he was diagnosed and it was a lot to take in for all of us  but dont worry will be normal in a few  months time


----------



## starbox (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Sue and Grahams mum, a few days down the line and we are coping much better. We went to the clinic and I have to say they are brilliant. 

Levi started to take the interest and asked to do the blood count himself (this was due to me sticking a sportacus sticker on it and saying it was an energy checker). As this worked so well we have said that he is just like sportacus and he has to eat sports candy and take the special energy!!!!

Roll on the next step ..carb counting 

Thanks again


----------



## wendyh (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi

Don't worry - things calm down - I understand the shock - my daughter was diagnosed at 5 and we are 3 years in.  There is so much information to take on board - you will pick things up as you go along through trial and error - before you know it you will know so much and take it in your stride - trust me - I've been there!

Wendy


----------

